# Need some a Teryx help!



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Looking at purchasing a 2008 Kawi Teryx with 300 miles online and need some help having it inspected and driven!

It's in PA and not giving the guy any cash until I can have someone look it over.

Powelton Ave Philadelphia, PA

Does anyone know a reputable dealer, technician or live in the area.

I would obviously be compensating them ($$) for their time.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Nobody?


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Sowwy! I'd say due to the number of views and lack of responses just no-one near your area has seen this post / knows who to send you to. 

You could locate a Kawi dealer in the area and see if he will take it / let you take it to the dealer for a checkup. 300 miles seems pretty low on an 08 if it's all he says it is having the dealer inspect it shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

That's my plan now.


----------

